# What vehicle do I need to pull a 2 horse trailer?



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Just wondering what ya'll use to pull your 2 horse trailers?
I plan on getting a small 2 horse BP trailer and need to get a vehicle that will pull it with ease. I plan on hauling 1 animal at a time ( around 1200 lbs animals)
I need the following from the vehicle that I get:
* good gas mileage 
* something I can get for around $2200 used ( craigslist or something)

What would you recommend? Please go into detail 
thanks


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We use a '90 F250. We bought it several years ago for $1000. It isn't pretty but It gets the job done. Diesels get better fuel economy than gas does but the price of fuel is higher. The only things I wish were different with our truck are that it is only a regular cab and it doesn't have turbo. 

Buying an older vehicle for less than $2000 is a good theory but there will be things wrong with them. You are buying someone else's problems that they don't want to fix and it probably won't look pretty. Occasionally, you can find a good one. 

When hauling horses or even just one, you won't get good mileage. Safety should be more important. You may get away with a 1/2 ton truck but it might bite you if you get in a bad situation.

You should look for a full size truck with long wheel base. That will give you and your horse a smoother ride. You want to make sure the vehicle has a higher towing capacity than what you need. A 3/4 ton truck will have better braking and the suspension for hauling. 

Some people try to get as small of a vehicle as they can. I saw a guy hauling a stock gooseneck trailer with a Dodge Dakota. All I could do was shake my head. If he had to make an emergency stop, that trailer would push his truck all over the place. 

I know that overseas, there are many that pull their trailers with smaller vehicles. However, the trailers are lightweight like Brenderup trailers. Not very common in the US and are very expensive here. I knew of one here in the US and the gal was pulling it with her small SUV. 

So, IMO, get a 3/4 ton truck. Older Fords usually pulled better than Chevy or Dodge. Newer ones are pretty equal. If you only get a 1/2 ton, what happens down the rode when you want to haul a second horse of a friend to ride with you or go to the show too? You'll be wishing for the bigger truck. 

After we bought our 2 horse trailer, we were given some great advice. Always get bigger than you think you'll need. We figured that with just my wife and I, we would only need a 2 horse trailer. WRONG! We've had to find trailers to borrow to have a friend or 2 that wanted to go with. It will and does happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You can pull a 2 horse BP trailer with a 1/2 ton, V8 pickup with a tow package with no problem. When loaded don't expect more than about 10-12 MPG unless you're just highway cruising.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

We pull our 2 horse CM slant (BP) with our F150 Lariat (V8). It does fine, however, it has the towing package AND we put brakes on both trailer axels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

loving the feedback from everyone..thanks for commenting.
anyone else?


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

btw, those of you with Diesel trucks...is it true(for you personally) that they are more expensive to maintain? Like parts are more expensive? And has diesel paid off for you, in the long run, that even if the gas price is higher you save more than if you were driving reg fuel? I've heard so many diff opinions its crazy 8D


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a little Ford Ranger (V6) that I pull my 2 horse trailer with. I only can tow one horse in it and I don't go any faster than 45 mph. I also don't drive over any hills. 

It did get us through 2 evacuations for hurricanes a few years ago. Right now the truck is 14 yrs old and is ready to be replaced. 

You can get a small truck, but they have a harder time braking, going up hills, and generally cannot tow long distances as you will ruin the transmission.

I cannot wait to get a bigger truck this summer, as then I can go camping and take my mare someplace new! 

I do wonder if the older trucks were made better. I'm amazed my ford ranger is still going strong! It does need a paint job, but other than that...
Too bad they don't make them any more. 

Definitely go with a bigger truck! For safety reasons.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Horsecrazy4ever said:


> btw, those of you with Diesel trucks...is it true(for you personally) that they are more expensive to maintain? Like parts are more expensive? And has diesel paid off for you, in the long run, that even if the gas price is higher you save more than if you were driving reg fuel? I've heard so many diff opinions its crazy 8D


Yes, it's absolutely true. An oil change for my Ford F-350 takes 16 quarts of oil. A gas burner would use 5 to 6.

I have the diesel for the lugging power.


----------



## montes4338 (Jan 22, 2014)

Late niht reading posts, please forgive me if this is to far in the past.... But don't worry too much about hauling a 2 horse trailer with 1 horse inside. for round numbers, we'll say you are towing 3,000lbs (older, heavy trailer LOL), so you would have an ideal tongue weight between 300 and 500 pounds. a 1/2 ton truck can pull that with no trouble. A suburban, or dodge durango, or jeep cherokee should also safely handle those weights. The smaller trucks can handle those weights, but with today's trucks getting the same fuel milage as the small trucks, why not use the extra room? The important thing, as mentioned earlier, is stopping that much weight safely! Trailer brakes may not be required by your states law, but by the law's of motion, they are a darn good idea!! If you choose a truck that doesn't weigh much more than the trailer, you will find the trailer pushing your truck at every stop without brakes. Brakes can be added to any trailer for a couple hundred dollars. On the truck, you need to consider things like engine size, transmission, tire condition, spring condition, radiator condition. A small engine can pull a trailer, eventually. But can it get you up to speed safely on a busy highway? Will the engine be constantly overworking itself trying to tow the load? You don't need a big diesel or a 454 to tow this load, a 6 cylander engine can tow it, with a good transmission. In older trucks, they suggested you not tow in overdrive. this hurt fuel mileage but helped the transmission keep from "hunting" for the right gear. Newer trucks it doesn't seem to hurt to tow in overdrive. But the truck needs a radiator large enough that the additional power the engine needs doesnt overheat the engine on hills, or idling in slow traffic. Automatic transmissions also may need their own radiator to help keep the fluid cool if you live in a hot climate or a mountainous area. The truck (or burban etc.) needs tires that can handle the load on the rear end. Tires marked Pthen the size are for passenger cars, and should not be used. Look for tires marked LT then the size (LT=Light truck). The rear springs need to still have an arch to them, not be all saggy or the trailer will not haul well. Please make sure to find a vehicle with a frame mounted receiver hitch. The old bumper style hitches are not nearly as strong. Hmm, I went thru and mentioned lots, but gave no real advice on what to look for in easy terms. So, in case, please forgive me if I am making this to long, but I would suggest to meet the requirements you put above, a late 90's truck, 3/4 ton (usually called 2500 or 250 series), with a 5.0 liter to a 6.0 liter V8 or a bit smaller (sorry, not sure the sizes) V6, If you know how to drive a manual transmission, I would reccomend, but if not, no worries, check for a transmission cooler, suggest extended cab for the horse supplies, and seriously consider trailer brakes.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We don't have a two horse trailer. We pulled our gooseneck with a '96 Ford F250 (I think it was a 250) until last year when we bought an '06 Ford 350 and sold the '96. 

I think my uncle has a trailer similar to a two horse and I think he pulls it with a 250, but I could be.wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar (Jul 22, 2014)

I had a V8 Dodge Dakota 4x4 that I hauled my 2 horse BP with. It was a great little unit!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I drive a F150 V8 Lariat, and I've hauled cars half-way across the country with it. Of course, before I did that, I checked the mfg's recommendations and specs and discovered it has a 9000K Gross Towing Weight (it would be 9500K if it didn't have the 20" rims/tires). When trailer shopping, check the empty weight, which will run 2500 - 3500 lbs for a 2 horse. Add in two horses (2200 lbs). Now you're at 5700 lbs. No problem for a F150, but you'll take a hit of mpg, and the transmission will have to work extra on hills - so be sure you keep it checked/serviced.

To the question regarding diesels. Yes, you'll pay more for fuel, and you'll get about the same or slightly better mileage per gallon, but what you're really gaining is a much more robust engine/tranny designed for pulling and - at least with the (older) Cummings engines, they last a lot longer. My old '85 F350 didn't even feel broke in until we had 300K miles on it. My sister still has one with over 450K and it pulls a 22' 4 horse GN with four 2000 lb percherons almost daily.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The difference between a diesel and non-diesel is that a diesel has loads more power. We own two Dodge Cummins diesel trucks. The first one is a 1993 3/4 ton Cummins Club cab. I have 116,000 miles on it and it gets less than 1,000 miles/year. I change clean oil, when it's changed once a year. It is rigged for bumper hitch with sway bars and gooseneck and can STILL pull my 4-horse slant steel trailer.
The second one is a Full Ton 2007 Dodge Cummins, 4 x 4, doolie, Crew Cab. When I haul with this newer truck I don't even feel the weight behind and I must use the Cruise so I don't speed.
NOBODY gets good gas mileage hauling livestock. I don't even think the new truck gets 20 mpg hauling, and the older one gets 8-12 mpg, but about 16 mpg empty. EVERY TIME I load it up with 35 bales (60-65 lb) of hay it still drives like it's brand new. These trucks were _designed_ to bear weight. SUV's and Vans were not.
You don't know that you need the power, until you need the power. You can't predict what your hauling needs will be in the future. If you buy the truck for today's needs, then you will be buying a second, more powerful truck in the future.
My 1993 truck is for sale, btw, $7K, or best offer. ( I need a subcompact car for work.)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Horsecrazy4ever said:


> btw, those of you with Diesel trucks...is it true(for you personally) that they are more expensive to maintain? Like parts are more expensive? And has diesel paid off for you, in the long run, that even if the gas price is higher you save more than if you were driving reg fuel? I've heard so many diff opinions its crazy 8D


Yes, the parts are very expensive, however after hauling with a diesel, I would never go back to a gas engine. I like the power, I live in an alpine region with crazy mountains, no problem with a big diesel engine.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Forgot to mention earlier - you have to watch tongue weight for a BP and body weight for a GN. A 1/2 ton is just that - 1000 lbs. If the weight of the trailer you pull is too far forward, or overloaded and the tongue weight exceeds the truck's weight limits, you'll have to add heavy duty or air shocks to assist the springs - otherwise you'll end up rubbing the bed on your back tires - not a Good Thing.


----------

